# decisions decisions



## happysnappy (Jan 8, 2013)

so after my vent yesterday and maybe before i had decided i 
really need to do something different. In the short term i'm pretty stuck. I've applied for lots of work at home jobs. not much luck. my business is struggling and i can't count on the income. i have a very part time job that helps with gas but that's about it and it doesn't help that much. So what can i do with this situation. Thanks to Dedicated, a lightbulb clicked and i can go back to school! It won't help right this second but it will in the long run and it will benefit everyone including my ex but especially myself and the kids. I called around today and the local college even offers daycare if you are enrolled full time! So starting this summer, that's my plan. say a prayer. When i went last time, i was very young and not really interested in the school part of school. This time i'm sure i'll be much more motivated as it is a way out of the mess eventually.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

happysnappy said:


> so after my vent yesterday and maybe before i had decided i
> really need to do something different. In the short term i'm pretty stuck. I've applied for lots of work at home jobs. not much luck. my business is struggling and i can't count on the income. i have a very part time job that helps with gas but that's about it and it doesn't help that much. So what can i do with this situation. Thanks to Dedicated, a lightbulb clicked and i can go back to school! It won't help right this second but it will in the long run and it will benefit everyone including my ex but especially myself and the kids. I called around today and the local college even offers daycare if you are enrolled full time! So starting this summer, that's my plan. say a prayer. When i went last time, i was very young and not really interested in the school part of school. This time i'm sure i'll be much more motivated as it is a way out of the mess eventually.




Thats great... I am praying for greatness:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

happysnappy said:


> so after my vent yesterday and maybe before i had decided i
> really need to do something different. In the short term i'm pretty stuck. I've applied for lots of work at home jobs. not much luck. my business is struggling and i can't count on the income. i have a very part time job that helps with gas but that's about it and it doesn't help that much. So what can i do with this situation. Thanks to Dedicated, a lightbulb clicked and i can go back to school! It won't help right this second but it will in the long run and it will benefit everyone including my ex but especially myself and the kids. I called around today and the local college even offers daycare if you are enrolled full time! So starting this summer, that's my plan. say a prayer. When i went last time, i was very young and not really interested in the school part of school. This time i'm sure i'll be much more motivated as it is a way out of the mess eventually.


I'm 48 and went back to school last year and it's been an awesome, amazing experience. When you are a student you can do all sorts of experimenting with your interests and job capabilities. I got a research job on campus last summer and it opened a lot of doors for me by going to the conference and doing a poster session. (This spring, on my own initiative, I'm going to a conference for an area I'm interested in working in, and doing a poster session  I've written for the newspaper and interviewed artists, I've done text analytics, and I'm working on some pieces to be published for fundraising for an intern trip to UlaanBaatar to work for a month this summer. Being a student sure is fun. I really liked my Shakespeare class, we saw a lot of films and the writing work was really difficult, essays on Shakespeare with original ideas, intimidating stuff!!! My school work and the research work I do part time are symbiotic. It's all been very wonderful.

You'll love it.
I take out the subsidized loans and stick them in my savings account.


----------



## happysnappy (Jan 8, 2013)

Now comes the difficult part. Deciding what I want to be when I grow up. I've considered engineering of some sort, counseling or law. I just don't know. Lots to think about


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Use the college to guide you. Depending on the area of the country, lawyers outnumber jobs and therefore make very little. But the college can provide career counseling and aptitude tests to help you decide.


----------

